# Lunge Lodge / French River



## Snakecharmer

Anybody ever stay there? How was the fishing? New owners this year from Medina. Met them at the Euclid show. Seems like a nice place and nice guys. And of course they had nice photos but I'd like to here from someone else...


----------



## mck1975

This will be my third year going to the Lunge, and to be honest with you after our first trip we looked no further. The fishing, food, equipment and service is hard to beat. Everything is on a real personal level.

The new owner and staff are doing things right and above all it's about fishing and fun. I really think if you give it a shot you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Guest

I used to go to Lunge with my dad in the '60's/70's. Great place and a great river. We also spent a lot of time at Camp Wanikewen on the Pickeral river right "next door" to the French and liked that even better. It's been years since I've been up there but we never had a bad trip to either.

John


----------



## Redear

We went to Lunge in 2008 the fishing was ok for a drive to fishing trip.Didn't get any help from the staff so it took a while to find good fishing and areway up and down the river.One guy there did help some think his name was Gub.They said they had new boats &motors this was untrue the boats were 20yr old starcrafts and mosty 20 yr old motors.We had motor trouble on one boat or another all week.But there cook Mary saved the trip with her cooking man was the food good.Turned out the owners were fighting and it was bad for the customers.We back trolled the deep weed edges to take walleye in August in the bays.
Good Luck Fred


----------



## mck1975

Redear said:


> We went to Lunge in 2008 the fishing was ok for a drive to fishing trip.Didn't get any help from the staff so it took a while to find good fishing and areway up and down the river.One guy there did help some think his name was Gub.They said they had new boats &motors this was untrue the boats were 20yr old starcrafts and mosty 20 yr old motors.We had motor trouble on one boat or another all week.But there cook Mary saved the trip with her cooking man was the food good.Turned out the owners were fighting and it was bad for the customers.We back trolled the deep weed edges to take walleye in August in the bays.
> Good Luck Fred


You wouldn't believe the change now Reader. Mary is still there, and the new guys are on top of it.


----------



## El_Bombero

About a dozen years or so ago...we stayed at Chaudiere before Tony retired and sold the place. Man, it was the best ever and we would have looked no further. Ever. But he retired. MCK1975 is not the first, nor likely the last person that I have heard say the same thing about Lunge. We are going back up to the French this year because it was just the place we first fell in love with. The scenery and the river just cannot be beat. We did some serious searching this time to dig up Wajashk camp which is straight across from Chaudiere. Very cheap prices and HK only. I cannot wait to get back to the French!


----------



## mck1975

Here are some Lunge Lodge links if there may be any interest - \

http://lungelodge.ning.com/ - their social network for comments and fishing reports on the Upper French River.

http://lungelodge.net - Main site with General Lodge information, rayes and offerings.


----------



## ncanitano

El Bombero - I booked a trip to Chaudiere this summer, after being on the French a few years back. It was beautiful and the fishing was good. How was the fishing there, and what were you after, walleye, pike, musky? We are going after pike and smallies, and the last several years we've gone to the Western arm of Nippising, and a camp about an hour north of that. all beautiful with great fishing. Nothing beats the French River for scenery though... I also looked at Lunge, and met some of the folks at the Euclid show, but found Chaudiere and liked its location on the river with the lake to the east and river to the West.


----------



## El_Bombero

When we were at Chaudiere, the fishing was almost secondary to the lodge. Almost. Tony and Betsy were incredible. EVERYTHING was taken care of. Every day, everything was ready for us, our cabin cleaned, food, boxed lunch, boat gassed and bait - it was all inclusive and incredible. We had some problems the first day getting into any fish. Then Tony gave us his "magic" lure. Just a plain old spinnerbait - not any different than any one that we already had - except for maybe a single strand of green in the skirt. I don't know what it was, but man, that stinking lure was it. Once we figured out where to look for pike, we were all over them. We got into some really nice smallies too. I don't recall getting any eyes, but we weren't trying. All the pike were hammer handles because we still didn't know enough. 
This year, we are going up the first week Wajashk is open - so too early for bass or muskie season, but we are going for big pike this time, and walleyes too. I'm still knee deep in strategy books. lol. Can't wait to get up there. I'll of course, post a trip report here. PM me sometime and I'll give a detailed report after I'm back and before you go.


----------



## husky hooker

can i ask what kind of money you need for a trip like this????


----------



## mck1975

husky hooker said:


> can i ask what kind of money you need for a trip like this????


Seven day/seven nights all inclusive - $900+tax

Four day/four nights all inclusive - $600+tax

All inclusive includes boat, gas, bait daily.

Links in post below.


----------



## James F

That's a great price, now I'm really jealous!! I was hoping to head north this summer but since I've been laid off since last July,I don't have any vacation time this year.Oh well maybe a long weekend.


----------



## mck1975

mck1975 said:


> Seven day/seven nights all inclusive - $900+tax
> 
> Four day/four nights all inclusive - $600+tax
> 
> All inclusive includes boat, gas, bait daily.
> 
> Links in post below.


Of course, food, lodging and housekeeping.


----------



## Steelhead Fever

i heard it is really good.....i have a video on it.....reeeeeealy cool............mario.........s.f.


----------

